# Attacked by Microsoft hijack



## Pogo (Jun 20, 2016)

So yesterday morning I got my work computer humming, got several things in the process of working, ready to knock out.  I get up for a bite to eat, look at the computer and it's ...... restarting?



Well there goes everything I was working on.... who told it to restart?

Then the screen goes black with a big circle in the middle showing a percentage (status) and the words "Windows Upgrade" on the top and "Your system will restart several times" at the bottom.  Not only is my work gone, I'm being invaded and can't do a damn thing about it.

Well over an hour later my worst fears materialize: "Welcome to Windblows 10".  

Fortunately the very first thing that comes up is a plain text on dark background reading a TOS agreement it wants you to "Accept".  Immediately I click "*Decline*".  It tries to sell me again with lies about speeds and whatever, I firmly say No.  Then it goes, "Wull heck, OK we'll restore the previous system but this will take a while".

So first they wipe out my work, then they tie up my system for an hour and a half bringing in shit I never asked for and specifically declined, then they tie me up another hour and a half cleaning up the mess they made without any kind of permission whatsoever.  Finally three hours later I have my Win 8 back and I can get back to reconstructing all the work they wiped out.

It occurs to me that if the hijack had happened 24 hours earlier I would have lost the files I'm working on as they were being generated, and they wouldn't exist, and possibly neither would my job.  And for all I know they're just going to do it again at some unknown point in the future.

If there ever was a time for a class action suit, it's here.  I didn't find one in progress on a search but if anyone knows of such an action please let us know here.


----------



## Dekster (Jun 22, 2016)

Sounds like you need a better IT person 

I have heard of a few people this has happened to recently as far as the forced conversion.  I think it happens to those who did not voluntarily switch to 10 but let their OS dowload and install updates automatically.  There was a warning floating around a few months ago MS was changing the updater from recommended to a priority update.

As for the other problem, I have had the computer do the restart to install updates at very inconvenient times.  It is a PITA, especially when work gets lost.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 23, 2016)

I have disabled the GWXUX that keeps popping up "psst" boxes off the tray, and I'm sure it's no accident those boxes are completely blank in the hopes you'll click something without being able to see what you're dong.  In the past I have removed the KB3035583 update, only to have it reinstall itself.  Now I can't re-uninstall KB3035583 --- I can see it sitting there but when I go to the list that actually lets you uninstall ---- it doesn't show up.

Bastids!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 24, 2016)

Pogo said:


> I have disabled the GWXUX that keeps popping up "psst" boxes off the tray, and I'm sure it's no accident those boxes are completely blank in the hopes you'll click something without being able to see what you're dong.  In the past I have removed the KB3035583 update, only to have it reinstall itself.  Now I can't re-uninstall KB3035583 --- I can see it sitting there but when I go to the list that actually lets you uninstall ---- it doesn't show up.
> 
> Bastids!


Download the GWX Control Panel.

Ultimate Outsider - Software Downloads

Use the 'Download Standalone' link.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I have disabled the GWXUX that keeps popping up "psst" boxes off the tray, and I'm sure it's no accident those boxes are completely blank in the hopes you'll click something without being able to see what you're dong.  In the past I have removed the KB3035583 update, only to have it reinstall itself.  Now I can't re-uninstall KB3035583 --- I can see it sitting there but when I go to the list that actually lets you uninstall ---- it doesn't show up.
> ...



Thankyew sir.

I really need to get my vision checked.  I just noticed I posted something about "without being able to see what you're dong".
Obviously that should have read "*your *dong" -- not "you're".  

"your dongle"?

Ringel05 --- should I be at all concerned that this tool was uploaded to the world on April First?  
Nothin' gets by me I tell ya.  Well except the occasional _dong_.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 24, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Or _you're donging_.......  

Personally I like donging...... with willing human females.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh and when (if) you install the GWX Control Panel this is what it should look like;


----------



## waltky (Jun 24, 2016)

Where's the _Use the 'Download Standalone' link._?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 24, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh and when (if) you install the GWX Control Panel this is what it should look like;




DAMN that was easy.  The whole download/install and execution took what felt like about 30 seconds, although it may have actually been 35.  Bam, bam, bam, Windblows Nagware GONE.  I'm recommending this guy for a Nobel peace prize.

​


----------



## Pogo (Jun 24, 2016)

waltky said:


> Where's the _Use the 'Download Standalone' link._?



On the right side of the blurb, it reads:

*Version*: 1.7.4.1
*Date*: April 1, 2016
*Platform*: PC 32/64
* Download Installer *
-or-
* Download Stand-alone *

I still think they guy should have waited a day to put this up.  Putting freeware up on April First gave me serious pause.  But it was real.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 25, 2016)

Pogo said:


> So yesterday morning I got my work computer humming, got several things in the process of working, ready to knock out.  I get up for a bite to eat, look at the computer and it's ...... restarting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHen you bought the computer you agreed to let them do it. It is in the tiny writing when you clock "OK" when you first get the computer.
Every single person using Windows, especially 10 - gives a corporation the right to every single thing on your computer, they have the right to view it, download it from you and share it.

Here is the Privacy Statement at the beginning everyone has to click OK to inorder to use the computer...


*Finally, we will access, disclose and preserve personal data, including your content (such as the content of your emails, other private communications or files in private folders), when we have a good faith belief that doing so is necessary to:*


comply with applicable law or respond to valid legal process, including from law enforcement or other government agencies;


protect our customers, for example to prevent spam or attempts to defraud users of the services, or to help prevent the loss of life or serious injury of anyone;


operate and maintain the security of our services, including to prevent or stop an attack on our computer systems or networks; or


protect the rights or property of Microsoft, including enforcing the terms governing the use of the services - however, if we receive information indicating that someone is using our services to traffic in stolen intellectual or physical property of Microsoft, we will not inspect a customer's private content ourselves, but we may refer the matter to law enforcement.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 25, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > So yesterday morning I got my work computer humming, got several things in the process of working, ready to knock out.  I get up for a bite to eat, look at the computer and it's ...... restarting?
> ...




You misread.  I have never bought 10.  I bought one with 7 and one with 8.  And any time 10 came up on them, I declined it.

That's only for the moment, I understand that, and the nagware kept coming, I understand that too.

What I don't agree to is having the damn thing shut down what I'm doing and install itself without my permission or even so much as a simple warning that that was going to happen.  Not only did that wipe out everything I had going on, which after a three-hour forced delay I had to reconstruct --- if the damn thing had done that 24 hours earlier it would have happened at a much more critical time and it would have cost me my job, since the work at that point would have been un-reconstructable.

Now THAT is what I call a virus.  No I absolutely never agreed to let it commandeer itself and wipe out my work.

Somebody should class-action sue the motherfuckers and I'll be on board wid a quickness.  Because that work is my property -- nobody but nobody gets the right to barge in and wipe it out.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I have disabled the GWXUX that keeps popping up "psst" boxes off the tray, and I'm sure it's no accident those boxes are completely blank in the hopes you'll click something without being able to see what you're dong.  In the past I have removed the KB3035583 update, only to have it reinstall itself.  Now I can't re-uninstall KB3035583 --- I can see it sitting there but when I go to the list that actually lets you uninstall ---- it doesn't show up.
> ...



Why do you advise the standalone as opposed to the installer?  I just downloaded the exe.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jun 25, 2016)

Pogo said:


> I have disabled the GWXUX that keeps popping up "psst" boxes off the tray, and I'm sure it's no accident those boxes are completely blank in the hopes you'll click something without being able to see what you're dong.  In the past I have removed the KB3035583 update, only to have it reinstall itself.  Now I can't re-uninstall KB3035583 --- I can see it sitting there but when I go to the list that actually lets you uninstall ---- it doesn't show up.
> 
> Bastids!



*I have disabled the GWXUX that keeps popping up "psst" boxes off the tray, and I'm sure it's no accident those boxes are completely blank in the hopes you'll click something without being able to see what you're dong.  In the past I have removed the KB3035583 update, only to have it reinstall itself.  Now I can't re-uninstall KB3035583 --- I can see it sitting there but when I go to the list that actually lets you uninstall ---- it doesn't show up.

Bastids!
*
Why are you doing this on a work computer? Hire a better IT guy, that's their job.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 25, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Generally installers are unnecessary third party software that often have other software piggybacked on them and or want to set themselves up as the primary installer, typically not a smart idea.  Many also have ad popups attached so not the best of ideas there either.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 25, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I have disabled the GWXUX that keeps popping up "psst" boxes off the tray, and I'm sure it's no accident those boxes are completely blank in the hopes you'll click something without being able to see what you're dong.  In the past I have removed the KB3035583 update, only to have it reinstall itself.  Now I can't re-uninstall KB3035583 --- I can see it sitting there but when I go to the list that actually lets you uninstall ---- it doesn't show up.
> ...



They're _my_ computers.  I work for myself.

Anyway --- the tool Ringel linked to is working beautifully, so far. I figure, if the alternative is a corporate virus hijacking my system anyway, what have I got to lose.  If down the road it crashes me, well Microslush is already doing that anyway.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I know what you mean, but after checking out other people's experiences and watching the install, I didn't see any of that going on.  Saw no changes anywhere except that, and this may be subjective, the whole system seems to be smoother now.

This appears to be a white knight just doing what's right for the community.  I searched for complaints, couldn't find any.

Plus, I want the tool to stay updated for when Microplop counters it and requires a counter-counter.  Or as the old Rocky and Bullwinkle cartoon would have put it, the anti-anti-missle-missle-missle.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jun 25, 2016)

Pogo said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



*They're my computers.  I work for myself.
*
The YOU should hire a good IT guy so you can concentrate on business. It amazes me how many business owners know very little about running a business. 

FYI: If you download freeware, you'd better have the strongest bug program available.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 25, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


It's just a cautionary warning I give people as most don't know what to look for or don't know what they are seeing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 25, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


Microsoft trained?  That's where most of that propaganda comes from.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes, and it's worthwhile advice in general.  I just thought there may have been something specific to this tool.  As there isn't, I won't worry about it.

You were also my guru for Glary Utilities in the past, which I continue to load the latest exe, and that's working well too.  Some things try to sneak stuff in, some don't.

Now my AVG is constantly (lately) trying to muscle in on my search engine, so that gets a nix.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 25, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



I'm not a "business owner" --- I'm a freelancer.  I'm hired for the occasion.  And in any case, while I have an IT guy down the road for when I need one, I don't figure I should need one  for the goddam OS platform.  That's an outrage.

But I was already incensed years ago when I saw "Welcome" popping up on the startup screen.  Excuse me--- "welcome"??  I *PAID* for you, _you_ don't "welcome"_ me_!  

That speaks volumes about their irreparably patronizing attitude.  That and their infantile "my computer" icons...


----------



## OnePercenter (Jun 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



*Microsoft trained?  That's where most of that propaganda comes from.
*
Focus! I wrote GOOD IT GUY.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jun 25, 2016)

Pogo said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



*I'm not a "business owner" --- I'm a freelancer.  I'm hired for the occasion.  And in any case, while I have an IT guy down the road for when I need one, I don't figure I should need one  for the goddam OS platform.  That's an outrage.

But I was already incensed years ago when I saw "Welcome" popping up on the startup screen.  Excuse me--- "welcome"??  I *PAID* for you, you don't "welcome" me!  

That speaks volumes about their irreparably patronizing attitude.  That and their infantile "my computer" icons...
*
You've cemented my 'It amazes me how many business owners know very little about running a business' post. You're a private contractor, ie; you own a business.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 25, 2016)

You have a computer that works?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 25, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



No, actually I don't.  I have skills and equipment, and I'm hired to use them.  That simply makes me a freelancer as opposed to a statutory employee.  Part of that deal (lately) is that I do the entire gig on my own, including booking my own travel and using my own equipment.  That is taking on risk, sure, and that risk has to be addressed.  But it's not "owning a business".

By the way this site has a quote feature.  Why don't you use it instead of being obnoxious.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 25, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> You have a computer that works?



As the saying goes --- "one day at a time".


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 25, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > You have a computer that works?
> ...


My son had 7 hackers using his computer, it was 91% percent corrupt programs..It almost crashed.....Then the gaming computer graphics card burned up.I got a good deal on new one through Jet..


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 25, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


Focus!  I was referring to this recurring propaganda (very outdated) tidbit;



> If you download freeware, you'd better have the strongest bug program available.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 25, 2016)

Friends don't let friends.....

So can I email you a coupon for a free Windows 10 upgrade?


----------



## OnePercenter (Jun 25, 2016)

Pogo said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





> No, actually I don't.  I have skills and equipment, and I'm hired to use them.  That simply makes me a freelancer as opposed to a statutory employee.  Part of that deal (lately) is that I do the entire gig on my own, including booking my own travel and using my own equipment.  That is taking on risk, sure, and that risk has to be addressed.  But it's not "owning a business".



You are a business. You get all the nifty tax breaks, and the government has some of the monies you've paid to help you. You paid it, why not use it?



> By the way this site has a quote feature.  Why don't you use it instead of being obnoxious.



Happy?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 25, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


If you paid more than $300 a new graphics card would have been cheaper.  You can get a good 2gig card costs less that $100.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 25, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


I like being obnoxious to obnoxious posters..... 
Happy?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


It was $188 bucks which  is not bad for the water cooled Intel board..that operates at 2T..


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 25, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


What graphic card?  It does matter if it's a gaming computer.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 25, 2016)

I did upgrade all my computers (but one) to Win 10 not long ago after Microsucks fixed some of the recurring issues it was having.  I've blocked their telemetry, loaded Classic Shell, uninstalled almost all their bloatware and loaded the old Win 7 games.  The only things I'm waiting for is someone to figure out a way to give full control of updates back and to be able to uninstall Cortana without breaking the Windows Explorer search function.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jun 25, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





> I like being obnoxious to obnoxious posters.....



Trying to help you NOT be your own worst enemy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 25, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


Boy do I love clueless narcissists, they're so funny.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 25, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I dumped AVG about a a decade ago when they became as intrusive and resource hogging as Norton, went to Avast.  I use the Avast free which does have ad popups that can't be blocked but in settings I only allow the ad popups one second so they're gone before I can read them.  Panda Free is another really good AV but has the same popup messages that can be minimized to a 1 second duration.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 25, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


Oh and try looking in the mirror when you say that.  I asked you a simple question and stated why I was asking it, you came back with a smartassed retort to which I responded in kind.  It would appear you don't like being treated the way you treat others.......  Life sucks......


----------



## Pogo (Jun 25, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



Way better.

And no, I'm still not a business, regardless what IRS says.  I'm an individual for hire, period.  How that hiring works is up to the hirer, not me.  And no, I get no "tax breaks", nifty or otherwise.  I'm required to tax myself. 

--- Absolutely none of which has squat to do with Microplop's hijack virus.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 28, 2016)

Pogo said:


> So yesterday morning I got my work computer humming, got several things in the process of working, ready to knock out.  I get up for a bite to eat, look at the computer and it's ...... restarting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This may be your year´s best event, lucky beggar. Get your free 10.000 bucks...
Microsoft pays woman $10,000 over forced Windows 10 upgrade | Microsoft | Geek.com


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > So yesterday morning I got my work computer humming, got several things in the process of working, ready to knock out.  I get up for a bite to eat, look at the computer and it's ...... restarting?
> ...


Like the article said, blood is in the water and the sharks are starting to circle.  We'll see what happens next.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 28, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > So yesterday morning I got my work computer humming, got several things in the process of working, ready to knock out.  I get up for a bite to eat, look at the computer and it's ...... restarting?
> ...



Ummmm...... to NOT be hijacked ..... on a computer and system I already paid full price for...... cannot in any universe be described as "begging".  It's simple ETHICS.  You don't break into my house and start deleting files I'm working on, do you?  Well that is _*exactly*_ what Microplop did to me.  I got off lucky, in that my system wasn't destroyed like the plaintiff here, and I was able to recreate that work, and it happened after those files already existed, rather than 24 hours earlier when the same process would have wiped them out completely, and my job along with it.

What don't you get about that?

"No" means "no" means "NO".  Is Microplop going to now defend itself with "hey, she was askin' for it"?

>> Her $10,000 win, Microsoft is quick to point out, is not actually an admission of guilt. They’re saying that they decided to settle to avoid a lengthy legal process and note that they’re continuing to investigate the particulars of Goldstein’s unwanted upgrade. <<​Of course it isn't.  Microplop routinely pays out $10k to anybody who asks.  

I could certainly bill them for my time spent waiting around for 3 hours to get my system back, plus the time to reconstruct my work.  At premium hourly rates of course (it was Sunday).  

Plus the 30 seconds it took to download and install Ringel's GWX to prevent future hijacks   30 seconds rounds off to an additional hour.  

Lying fucking bastards...   I hope this becomes a torrent.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 28, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


There is no intention to call you a beggar. It is just a term describing a person who has luck.

BTW: I have been using Windows 8 Enterprise ever since and never were bothered with "Upgrade". I also turn Updates off anyway and install them manually using an update pack resp. integrate them into the image.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 28, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Perhaps you're not that familiar with English but that's not what "beggar" means.

beg·gar
ˈbeɡər/
_noun_
noun: *beggar*; plural noun: *beggars*

*1*.
a person, typically a homeless one, who lives by asking for money or food.
synonyms: panhandler, mendicant, tramp, vagrant, vagabond, hobo; More
_informal_scrounger, sponger, cadger, freeloader, bum, moocher, mooch
"he never turned any beggar from his door"
*2*.
informal
a person of a specified type, often one to be envied or pitied.
"poor little beggars"
synonyms: panhandler, mendicant, tramp, vagrant, vagabond, hobo; More
--- nothing to do with "luck".


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 28, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Make your choice, then:  





But well, I should have checked the secondary library, too:


----------



## Pogo (Jun 28, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




I think perhaps the word you're looking for here is _bugger_, not _beggar_.

Sorry but your Ding-tionary is just plain wrong.  You might look for a new resource.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 28, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Google says it is beggar, as well:


----------



## Pogo (Jun 28, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Then that's wrong too.  No doubt an echo of the same source.

Look, I'm a native Anglopone.  The word you wanted was "bugger", not "beggar".  The former is synonymous with "fellow", "devil" (in a colloquial metaphorical sense) and "sod".  "Beggar" ------ is not.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 28, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Both lucky bugger and lucky beggar work, when you google the terms.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 28, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I don't care what you can "find on Google".  If you want to you can find that Dalmatians are aliens from Pluto --- doesn't make it a real thing.  What you have there is somebody's typo, found in a search engine.  The term is "bugger", not "beggar".

Watch this --- I Googled "lucky booger", which is neither of these terms nor in common parlance.  Over_ three hundred thousand_ returns.  That doesn't make it retroactively part of the language.   "Lucky bigger" -- which makes no sense at all --- returns over 52 million.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 28, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I have 302000 results and not even the fist results refer to a guy who has luck. Funny search term, though


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 28, 2016)

And just to add some colour:

Beggar thy neighbour - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Seems to be a verb when properly used.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 28, 2016)

HenryBHough said:


> And just to add some colour:
> 
> Beggar thy neighbour - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Seems to be a verb when properly used.



Aye, that would be the third part of the def I didn't quote, as the poster used it as noun ----

_verb_
verb: *beggar*; 3rd person present: *beggars*; past tense: *beggared*; past participle: *beggared*; gerund or present participle: *beggaring
1*.
reduce (someone) to poverty.
"by being soft to the unfortunate, we beggared ourselves"
synonyms: panhandler, mendicant, tramp, vagrant, vagabond, hobo; More​
--- still the same concept though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 29, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Ya have to remember Blei claims to be German though I believe if he is he's former STASI currently working for/with the SVR RF, Directorate I........


----------



## Pogo (Jun 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Ah, so he could be a lackey blogger?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 29, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Considering that according to him Putin and the Russian Federation can do no wrong.......


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Main task of the MfS ("Stasi") was the acquisition of goods that were listed on the CoCom-list. This is why the GDR was in possession of a 486 CPU when the world public did not even know it exists. Thanks to the MfS, the GDR was able to cover its demand of microelectronics by 70 % (FRG: 40 %) and was the leading nation in this field within the Comecon.

Neue Leitungsschaltkreise sollen die flexible Automatisierung verbessern: DDR-Kombinat entwickelt die erste eigene 32-Bit-CPU - computerwoche.de


----------

